# Any info on 'Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Large"Colombian Pumpkin Patch'. NEED INFO



## BabyGolden (Oct 30, 2012)

'Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Large"Colombian Pumpkin Patch'

Thats what the label says, no pictures as it hasnt arrived yet. ive done a lot of research before purchase and there doesnt seem to be anything useful online.
I understand that it is 'rare' and that it doesnt grow big.. not helpful.

Do any of you know HOW big is 'not big'? as well as the average temperament of the T.
i already know what to feed it and the temp/humidity, so dont bother telling me that.
I just want to know actual facts about this specific Tarantula.

Any help?


----------



## BrettG (Oct 30, 2012)

Hate to say it,but run a search here on the forums,as we had a 3+ page debate about them earlier in the year,so all the info you could ever hope for is in that thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodoldneon (Oct 30, 2012)

Google - it is your friend, make use of it often. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?222826-Hapalopus-sp.-Colombia


----------



## Shell (Oct 30, 2012)

Hate to burst your bubble, but they're not rare, in fact they are proving extremely easy to breed (speaking from experience). If you run a search you will find TONS of info regarding them, and their care. I myself have posted numerous times answering questions regarding their care so I KNOW the posts exist.

Dwarf species, fast and skittish. Not defensive but easily spooked and boy can they run. I do not measure temps and humidity for any of my spiders, and I have a bunch 3rd instars of these guys (from the sac I produced) eating and growing well, as well has having raised mom from 2nd instar. I just keep part of the substrate damp, no need to fuss over it. Seriously, try running a search here, you will find loads of info on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BabyGolden (Oct 30, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Hate to say it,but run a search here on the forums,as we had a 3+ page debate about them earlier in the year,so all the info you could ever hope for is in that thread.


how do i run a search? haha sorry for stupid question.


----------



## Shell (Oct 30, 2012)

BabyGolden said:


> how do i run a search? haha sorry for stupid question.


This will teach you;
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/content.php?49-Arachnoboards-Search-Tutorial-v2.0


----------



## RabidWombat (Oct 30, 2012)

BabyGolden said:


> how do i run a search? haha sorry for stupid question.


I've found the best bet is to just use Google.  For most of my searches, the AB threads are in the top three.

Here's the AB search tutorial if you wanna try it instead:  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/content.php?49-Arachnoboards-Search-Tutorial-v2.0


----------



## BabyGolden (Oct 30, 2012)

Shell said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but they're not rare, in fact they are proving extremely easy to breed (speaking from experience). If you run a search you will find TONS of info regarding them, and their care. I myself have posted numerous times answering questions regarding their care so I KNOW the posts exist.
> 
> Dwarf species, fast and skittish. Not defensive but easily spooked and boy can they run. I do not measure temps and humidity for any of my spiders, and I have a bunch 3rd instars of these guys (from the sac I prodiced) eating and growing well, as well has having raised mom from 2nd instar. I just keep part of the substrate damp, no need to fuss over it. Seriously, try running a search here, you will find loads of info on them.


ah cheers, and when i call them 'rare' i didnt mean globally. Online shops and local breeder class them as rare because they are no in heigh demand, so not many in shops. but when they do appear they sell quick. Prehaps ths is the case just for where i live.

Google has not helped much, all it shown is pictures, feed sheets and breeders.


----------



## Shell (Oct 30, 2012)

BabyGolden said:


> ah cheers, and when i call them 'rare' i didnt mean globally. Online shops and local breeder class them as rare because they are no in heigh demand, so not many in shops. but when they do appear they sell quick. Prehaps ths is the case just for where i live.


Must be. Supply and demand is pretty level for these guys. They're very easy to find now, and the prices have dropped significantly from when they first came into the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm guessing you're purchasing slings?

if so I'll give you some pictures for a size reference so you ain't too shocked on how small they are when they arrive lol.

The sling itself:






All 5 of mine aligned next to a one pence piece (diameter of the penny is 2cm)






Hope this helped you for preparation incase you have some larger setups ready to go, think small, real small haha.


----------



## macbaffo (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Jay!
Seeing that pic made me want to have one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EcoCohabitations (May 4, 2014)

At what size can females produce an egg sack ???


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 4, 2014)

2.5" and they can lay. 





EcoCohabitations said:


> At what size can females produce an egg sack ???


----------



## awiec (May 5, 2014)

I will echo other posts in that these guys will RUN, mine is the only T I have that I worry about bolting (and I've had to recapture it before). Pretty simple care, I use a meat syringe to make one side of the cage moist, the T will chose what side it wants to be on. They like to burrow and web so a good amount of sub is nice. Mine has never refused a meal, even a a few days before molting and they will take out prey the size of themselves (don't recommend it though) and will also eat pre-killed as well. The slings also grow reasonably well I've had mine since October and it has molted three times; mine gains about .2 of an inch each time it molts. A very good tell tale sign that its going to molt soon is that the legs go from their orange color to a more darker muted orangish-brown. Hopefully you did not pay too much, I think the average in the US is $20-$30 but I've seen some sites trying to sell them for close to $100. As for how big they get I think the max I've heard of is 3.5 inches and mine got its adult colors around .5 inch so what you see is what you get with these little guys.


----------



## SammyBoy (May 5, 2014)

not sure if you've taken the time to do a search yet, but in case you haven't, here's a pic of one of mine.  Love this species.


----------



## Klein (Sep 13, 2014)

What was your preferred substrate when they were 2nd instar?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 13, 2014)

I use nothing but exo terra plantation soil for all my inverts.





Klein said:


> What was your preferred substrate when they were 2nd instar?


----------

